# O&w M5



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just got myself an O&W M5 

Does anybody know what size strap it takes because i'd really like to get a nice leather one from RLT.

Thanks in advance,

Tom.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

The lug width is 20mm.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

They look great on Nato's too  , Roy's are very good .

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Good choice, look forward to seeing pics soon :thumbsup:


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeh thinking of getting one of the black Buffalo Skin Straps from RLT and a Beck Superior Deployant Butterfly Clasp With Twin Pushers from time factors. Should look great!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think you'll be disappointed. I got my M5 from Roy on Tuesday, I've put mine on a black leather strap with white stitching (looks like a Breitling strap but was a fraction of the cost). The watch really does now look the dogs b*****ks!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stinch said:


> I don't think you'll be disappointed. I got my M5 from Roy on Tuesday, I've put mine on a black leather strap with white stitching (looks like a Breitling strap but was a fraction of the cost). The watch really does now look the dogs b*****ks!


You can't just post that  we need pictures


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Stinch said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you'll be disappointed. I got my M5 from Roy on Tuesday, I've put mine on a black leather strap with white stitching (looks like a Breitling strap but was a fraction of the cost). The watch really does now look the dogs b*****ks!
> ...


Phil

I work for a computer company who supply my laptop & the firewall restricts some sites. No problem with email though , I could send pics to you if you could post it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No problem, send them to me 

Edit: not to big in file size please


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

If it looks as good as my O&W on a stitched leather then im sure that you will love it


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I've got the M5 (Really cool watch! ), now just waiting to get my new Hirsch Professional Strap and Deployant strap from... Germany :cry2:.

Will Post pics as soon as I've got everything together.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay here are some pictures of Roger's M5, have to agree these are great looking watches :yes:


----------



## Mike. (Jul 20, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Okay here are some pictures of Roger's M5, have to agree these are great looking watches :yes:


Very very nice! :gunsmilie:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mike. said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Okay here are some pictures of Roger's M5, have to agree these are great looking watches :yes:
> ...


Just a shame O&W are discontinuing them, wonder what will replace the M series :huh:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Great choice. I love mine, here on rubber.










Enjoy.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea, I grabbed another today, for the vault this time, hopefully arrive in a week. Hey they are cute. Wish we could come up with some larger crowns, maybe will have my guy work on a tube and crown kit!

So now I see they are All Gone and Sold Out 

Kidding on the last part :rltb:


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Guess what! I've finally got everything! Just put the Hirsch Pro strap on it with a deployant clasp. I think it looks pretty cool, what do you guys think???




























Thanks again for all your advice guys!

(Just gotta sort out the Poljot now lol)

Tom.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the O&W watches. They are nice and slim that you can forget about them when you use them. They have been really accurate too. I have a Cougar at the moment. Really want the ID3077 black, but nobody is selling theirs :cry2:


----------

